# how do you know if your cockatiel has mites



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

how do u tell, and do they get them on their feet?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's very rarely that Cockatiels get mites unless exposed to (wild) birds outside.

But if you think your Cockatiel may have mites, take him/her to an avian vet. Also, do you give mistings or baths to her/him often? when new pin feathers are coming through it can be very itchy for them which will make them scratch a lot.


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

my birds are in an aviary outside, i was just wondering. its normal for their feet to be white in between scales isnt it?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The feet of a young health bird will be pink/gray and soft. Older birds have white scales on their feet. Nervous, frightened, or malnourished birds have white-gray feet.


----------

